# Energy Drinks or Water



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Blecch. I like water, coffee, beer, wine and milk (in my coffee and cereal). A couple of times per year I'll have a soda but that's about all I want. Too sugary.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I like Gatorade. Electrolytes factually help athletes. So yea, doesn't have to be Gatorade brand. Even water with electrolytes helps. 

Gatorade also helps a great deal when you are sick with vomiting. It doesn't heal it, but you lose a ton of electrolytes when you're sick like that.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I rarely drink energy drinks anymore. Coffee, yes. But that sugary shit, not so much. Straight H20 for me on the slopes. Or beer but that is usually reserved for apres.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Leo said:


> I like Gatorade. Electrolytes factually help athletes. So yea, doesn't have to be Gatorade brand. Even water with electrolytes helps.
> 
> Gatorade also helps a great deal when you are sick with vomiting. It doesn't heal it, but you lose a ton of electrolytes when you're sick like that.


Electrolytes :thumbsup:

The thing I've NEVER liked about Gatorade is all that damn sugar. Last time I checked the label, it was sucrose and glucose-fructose. I think they might have a "low sugar" option using sucralose, which is even worse imo.

There are better, more natural options available for replenishing electrolytes.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm fairly sure that in order to require extra sugars/carbs in drinks you have to basically be running marathons or working out for hours on end...

Besides, there are better body fuels out there.

Water I say


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

grafta said:


> I'm fairly sure that in order to require extra sugars/carbs in drinks you have to basically be running marathons or working out for hours on end...
> 
> Besides, there are better body fuels out there.
> 
> Water I say


But we're talking about electrolytes. You lose a ton sweating. You lose even more when you're sweating and vomiting. My wife is an RN and soon to be Nurse Practitioner. She is the one that taught me about Gatorade actually being a very good drink for vomiting and sports. I too thought Gatorade was a gimmick all this time so I was caught off guard when my wife first bought me a lot of gatorade when I had a bad vomiting episode.

Here's some technical info:

Electrolyte Drinks Benefits | LIVESTRONG.COM
Electrolyte Enhanced Water - Its Definition, Usage and Benefits for Hydration

I personally drink the low sugar Gatorade. If I see electrolyte water, I'll get that.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Gatorade has never done it for me, it usually just makes me dehydrated due to all the sugar. I'd rather drink water then pretty much any "concoction".

My life revolves around the hippy trifectra: Water, Tea, Coffee.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> Gatorade has never done it for me, it usually just makes me dehydrated due to all the sugar. I'd rather drink water then pretty much any "concoction".
> 
> My life revolves around the hippy trifectra: Water, Tea, Coffee.


Try electrolyte water. I don't know, perhaps it's in my head. I think it works. Less fatigue granted I don't drink beer that day.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Leo said:


> But we're talking about electrolytes. You lose a ton sweating. You lose even more when you're sweating and vomiting. My wife is an RN and soon to be Nurse Practitioner. She is the one that taught me about Gatorade actually being a very good drink for vomiting and sports. I too thought Gatorade was a gimmick all this time so I was caught off guard when my wife first bought me a lot of gatorade when I had a bad vomiting episode.
> 
> Here's some technical info:
> 
> ...


\

Yeah i'll agree that Electrolytes are helpful. But then sugar has the opposite effect negating any good things from them... sugar free would be great but then they usually use aspartame or some other taste-bud destroying headache inducing shite.

I'm usually just disappointed when I read the ingredients/nutrition values of so called "sports drinks".

I'll say it again, Water (but you know i'm a hypocrite because I drink bad stuff too. Sure as hell beer at the lodge on lunch isn't hydrating :laugh


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Regular gatorade is definitely too sugary for when you're out of breath and are thirsty after extended periods of physical exertion.

I usually cut my gatorade with 50-70% water in my hydration bladder. Electrolytes help, but so does making sure you eat enough bananas and peanuts before you get out on the hill.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

electrolytes/gatorade...bahahahahha...perhaps if you are sick, out of shape couch chip, pack a day smoker. But if you eat reasonably well, are in shape with regular exercise...electrolyte supplement is a waste and not going to do much.

Just do up a banana and drink water


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

You are probably better off drinking a straight soda vs those energy drinks... they taste terrible and smell even worse IMO. 

I am a coffee snob so that is where I will get my caffeine fix in the morning..usually 8 to 12oz, otherwise its water (flat or sparkling). I am a huge fan of the flavored seltzers nowadays.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> Regular gatorade is definitely too sugary for when you're out of breath and are thirsty after extended periods of physical exertion.
> 
> I usually cut my gatorade with 50-70% water in my hydration bladder. Electrolytes help, but so does making sure you eat enough bananas and peanuts before you get out on the hill.


Very true.

Again, I stick to low sugar Gatorade. I much prefer electrolyte water, but those aren't as readily available. I do get my proteins in when I ride. Hearty b-fast, Cliff bar snack, and a fat burger and beer at lunch. Oh wait, that last bit doesn't do any good. Puts a smile on my face though.

Oh, I do also drink plenty of water complimenting low sugar Gatorade.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

If you don't like the amount of sugars in Gatorade, try making your own solution from distilled water, salt and sugar and whatever flavorings you want to use (like that Mio stuff, perhaps or Crystal Light). WHO and UNICEF have set a standard for oral rehydation solution (ORS) at about 30 ml of sugar and 2.5 ml of salt for every 1 liter water. You can also drink Pedialyte which you give to infants/toddlers if they suffer from dehydration but is made with less sugar than sports drinks. I know several professional teams use it as well as many boxers and MMA fighters when rehydrating after weigh ins.

However, I think the article is referring to energy drinks (Red Bull, Monster, AMP etc.) rather than sports drinks. I only use these if I'm falling asleep at the wheel because I'd rather have a near inconsequential long-term risk to my health rather than wind up getting hurt in an auto accident or even being involved in a non injurious accident.


----------



## orangatang (Oct 15, 2011)

EatRideSleep said:


> Electrolytes :thumbsup:
> 
> The thing I've NEVER liked about Gatorade is all that damn sugar. Last time I checked the label, it was sucrose and glucose-fructose. I think they might have a "low sugar" option using sucralose, which is even worse imo.
> 
> There are better, more natural options available for replenishing electrolytes.



I've done my own research about the sugar used in soft drinks. Your BODY cant tell the difference between high fructose corn syrup and cane sugar, your BODY process it as the same thing as it cant tell the difference between the two. But your blood sugar does though. 
I would rather have high fructose corn syrup over sucralose any day because sucrose is chemically made. sucralose is the same as splenda, it is made or created, which ever you want to say but it is worse for you then high fructose corn syrup or cane sugar.

I usually drink water when im boarding. 

Fruits contain sugar too but a different kind of sugar. Fruit sugar is better for your body.


----------



## chronicsmoke (Nov 30, 2011)

jagar bombs and bong hoots, nuff said haha


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

If you want to go all day without stopping for lunch...
banana, water, some nuts, dried fruit, more nuts or abit of good jerky, more water...you can blast all day without the after meal slag. At the end of the day you will be ready for pizza and beer or whatever...however that's the reward for shreding all day.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Pedialyte is great stuff and absorbed much faster than gatorade. Personally I like the Nuun and similar tablets that add electrolytes and some falvor to water without sugar and minimal calories.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Little water, I like to reduce my stops to a minimum. Cliff Espresso shots when the sugar feels low, Odwalla bars.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

My go-to for electrolytes is Zico coconut water. LOVE it. Excellent for when you're sick, too. Also super for hangovers haha.

My second option is Emergen-C. I always keep spare packets with me to easily add to a bottle of water. I've been using that for years but prefer Zico of the two.

EDIT: I use the "natural" flavored Zico for the liquid base in my protein shakes, too. Awesome.


----------



## Clarion (Jan 6, 2011)

EatRideSleep said:


> My go-to for electrolytes is Zico coconut water. LOVE it. Excellent for when you're sick, too. Also super for hangovers haha.
> 
> My second option is Emergen-C. I always keep spare packets with me to easily add to a bottle of water. I've been using that for years but prefer Zico of the two.
> 
> EDIT: I use the "natural" flavored Zico for the liquid base in my protein shakes, too. Awesome.


I drink Coconut water too to rebalance my potassium-sodium ratio. I usually drink coconut water after I have eaten something with high sodium content like sushi or pizza.



orangatang said:


> I've done my own research about the sugar used in soft drinks. Your BODY cant tell the difference between high fructose corn syrup and cane sugar, your BODY process it as the same thing as it cant tell the difference between the two. But your blood sugar does though.
> I would rather have high fructose corn syrup over sucralose any day because sucrose is chemically made. sucralose is the same as splenda, it is made or created, which ever you want to say but it is worse for you then high fructose corn syrup or cane sugar.
> 
> I usually drink water when im boarding.
> ...


You are right about sugar and the body not being able to tell the difference. However, Fruit sugar is not better for you than refined sugar. The reason why fruits are good because they contain other things like folic acid etc. Fructose, sucrose, glucose... it's all sugar. Sugar is sugar. The University of California did a study on the body and sugar. They found there was no difference on the body between the sugars. They also found that all forms of sugar contributed to growth in cancer cells.

Therefore, sugar in any form = bad


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah coconut water is good and is packed with electrolytes. As a quick bit of trivia, it can be used as IV fluid. My buddy just launched a juice company and suggests Vita Coco over Zico.. i forget why.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

SnowRock said:


> Yeah coconut water is great for you and is packed with electrolytes. As a quick bit of trivia, it can be used as IV fluid. My buddy just launched a juice company and suggests Vita Coco over Zico.. i forget why.


Yes, I've heard that it can be used as an IV fluid.

I used to drink Vita Coco before Zico came out but never really liked Vita Coco. I had to like, force myself to drink it. 

I prefer the taste and flavors of Zico over Vita Coco any day. I won't even drink Vita Coco anymore.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Back in college in the 70's I knew this girl that was shipwrecked on a south pacific island for like 3 months, she lived on real coconut water...needless to say she hated coconuts.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Back in college in the 70's I knew this girl that was shipwrecked on a south pacific island for like 3 months, she lived on real coconut water...needless to say she hated coconuts.


Wow! I wonder what she thought of that movie, _Cast Away_.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Back in college in the 70's I knew this girl that was shipwrecked on a south pacific island for like 3 months, she lived on real coconut water...needless to say she hated coconuts.


Whoa, seriously??? Details please! That is wild. Were there any articles or books written about her experience?


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Its all about the Monster!


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Ttam said:


> Its all about the Monster!


*facepalm*

:laugh:


----------



## skycdo (Sep 15, 2011)

Whenever I swam in high school I would get the powdered gatorade and use half of what I should have and mix it with water in the Nalgene. That worked great for me. Not too much sugar and still replaced the electrolytes I lost throughout the workouts. I also love drinking coconut water. I wish I ca afford buying the straight coconuts but that costs A LOT. Now I stick with organic juices, water, soy milk, green tea, and trying to cut back on the beer.


----------



## comclovin (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm a water guy myself. I don't feel Energy Drinks do much other than hype you up on sugar and additives. I'll take a banana and nuts up with me when riding, maybe an Apple as well in the backpack.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Toecutter said:


> Whoa, seriously??? Details please! That is wild. Were there any articles or books written about her experience?


It was some small island in Micronesia, family sailed alot, anyway caught a storm and they were eventually found.  She really didn't talk about it much, it was like she kind of wanted to forget about it...she passed it off as no big thing; she was a cool gal. Mind you this was before gps and satellite communications. Me being raised in Nebraska had a thing for sailing wenches...dated this gal from gulf side flordia, and we would take a sailfish...10-12 ft sailing dinghy out to the inter-coastal islands for the day...like idk 10 miles out. I was like wtf  but it was no big thing and she had been doing since being a kid.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Leo said:


> I like Gatorade. Electrolytes factually help athletes. So yea, doesn't have to be Gatorade brand. Even water with electrolytes helps







Electrolytes are important, but unless you are snowboarding in the summer and sweating a ton, you do not need that much... *Regular gatorade has way too much sugar*, although the "low calorie" one is better a bottle still has 17g of sugar (half a can of sugar) once you realize it is 2.5 servings. The only "electrolytes" Gatorade has are sodium (110mg) and potassium (30mg). Do you know what else has at least 110mg of sodium... basically EVERYTHING (I'm grabbing stats via Google so don't read this numbers as exactly facts, more of a general low/med/high type deal):

a slice of bread - 114 mg
teaspoon of table salt - 1,938 mg

No one in America short of a marathoner running in the summer needs to intentionally intake sodium (even though you can snowboard for 6-8 hours a day, snowboarding a whole day... even with hiking ... is not a marathon worth of sweat)

For potassium:

one small banana - 467 mg
handful of raisins - 363 mg
one half cup of orange juice - 236 mg

So a bottle of water/OJ with a pinch of salt and a banana is going to do the same thing at a G2 Low Sugar Gatorade in terms of electrolytes.

Coconut water has less sugar (12g for 14 ounces), sodium, potassium, calcium, magnesium, and phosphorus... so I think it is a superior hydration drink than sugar water sports drink (not hating on Gatorade I use to drink it all the time when I was younger and didn't know better). However, but it is pricey and bit pretentious  (I still drink it when I get it for free).


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Leo said:


> I like Gatorade. Electrolytes factually help athletes. So yea, doesn't have to be Gatorade brand. Even water with electrolytes helps.
> 
> Gatorade also helps a great deal when you are sick with vomiting. It doesn't heal it, but you lose a ton of electrolytes when you're sick like that.


I agree with the electrolytes, especially in dry climates. However to get the most benefit from the gatorade you ingest, you must take them in a 3:1 water:gatorade ratio. That means for every bottle of gatorade you drink, you need 3 bottles of water to recreate what is exiting your body.

Also, coconut water is the best natural form of electrolytes. Gatorade only contains 3 electrolytes, some others contain 4 types... Coconut water contains 5 electrolytes, is all natural, and has been approved by various international organizations to be given as IV fluids during extreme environmental catastrophes that prevent the delivery of medical supplies.

Sorry for the repeated post... this thread filled up fast.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

I'll drink mostly water. The grocery store by where I work has the mini bottles of Gatorade, so I'll pick up a pack of that. Even with a day of teaching, I find I very rarely ever finish off a mini bottle. I'm also usually in the pool for an hour up to three times a week and will only finish off about half a bottle before I switch to drinking water. From time to time I will have a can of Coke or something, but I find that as long as I'm eating well and staying hydrated with water, I will very rarely ever touch the stuff and if I do, again, I will try to buy the mini sizes.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

LoL. So much focus on Gatorade. That was just an example I used because it's the most recognized. I don't drink the whole bottle for a session. I drink lots of water. 

Everyone is different, but I feel a difference when I'm complimenting my hydration with electrolytes. No matter how I get those electrolytes. I do the rest of what everyone is saying like water, bananas, etc...

Although the coconut water is new to me. I want to try that!


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Leo said:


> LoL. So much focus on Gatorade. That was just an example I used because it's the most recognized. I don't drink the whole bottle for a session. I drink lots of water.
> 
> Although the coconut water is new to me. I want to try that!


To be fair, the Low Cal G2 Gatorade isn't terrible as far as sport drinks go... but pretty much all mainstream sports drinks - Gatorade, Powerade, Accelerade, Vitamin Water are all just expensive sugar water plus marketing... 

When taken sparingly they definitely can help... but most people drink way too much of it when water is really all they need (don't even get me started on energy drinks like Monster and Rockstar).


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Leo said:


> Although the coconut water is new to me. I want to try that!


My GF drinks it, I've tried it but the taste doesn't agree with me. I'll try keep an eye out for the different brands though. Only tried the one so far.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

grafta said:


> My GF drinks it, I've tried it but the taste doesn't agree with me. I'll try keep an eye out for the different brands though. Only tried the one so far.


grafta, give Zico a try if you haven't already. The taste is much more palatable than other brands I've tried (imo). The chocolate flavor is probably my favorite but I like the other flavors, too.

Also, Zico makes for an awesome mixer for cocktails...particularily rum or vodka (in addition to it being super for hangovers, I think using it as a mixer helps prevent them, too) :thumbsup:


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

I always have a monster in the morning when im heading up to the mountain. I started doing it when i was driving up at 7:30am ish and didnt want to be groggy or tired driving up snowy mountain roads. I do it now even if im not driving. Its just become part of my snowboard routine. Its pretty interesting, after having a monster every snowboard trip (around 30 a winter) for years the monster has become an unconditioned stimulus. When i drink a monster and im not heading up skiing, and get the taste and smell of it, it triggers my memory of the exciting feeling of having all my friends in the car, the memories of driving up snowy roads in the dark, and the unique smell of the Bogus Basin lodge. Thats because i have associated all of those things with the monster for so long, it has been ingrained in my memory. 


but while at the hill i drink plenty of water. dehydration will ruin a great day at the hill


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

I have been finding that as I get older I am less and less into the energy drinks. Im a fan of water. Nothing beats a glass of cold water on a hot day, except maybe a beer.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Joe: I'm pretty sure what's killing the crops is this Brawndo stuff. 
Secretary of State: But Brawndo's got what plants crave. It's got electrolytes!


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> It was some small island in Micronesia, family sailed alot, anyway caught a storm and they were eventually found. She really didn't talk about it much, it was like she kind of wanted to forget about it...she passed it off as no big thing; she was a cool gal. Mind you this was before gps and satellite communications. Me being raised in Nebraska had a thing for sailing wenches...dated this gal from gulf side flordia, and we would take a sailfish...10-12 ft sailing dinghy out to the inter-coastal islands for the day...like idk 10 miles out. I was like wtf  but it was no big thing and she had been doing since being a kid.


Wow, that's nuts.


----------



## eer5000 (Jan 11, 2012)

I know they aren't healthy but they taste so good...


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

eer5000 said:


> I know they aren't healthy but they taste so good...


Yea... it's called sugar.

Caffeine is also an addictive drug (relatively mild on the grand scheme of things) but some people do get withdrawal symptoms like headaches and hand tremors if they stop drinking it.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Energy drink or water? That's a dumb question. Anyone dumb enough to think an energy drink is for quenching a thirst deserves the shitty time they will have. There is 200 calories in a 16oz Monster. That isn't shit when you are doing an activity. It's the same amount as in a 32oz Gatorade and both use HFCS. You drink energy drinks to get energy. It works then you drink water to stay hydrated. The only real down sides is the cost and the increased need to pee.


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

When I have to get up at like 3am to drive 4-5 hours to get to my preferred places to snowboard I drink an energy drink... haha does that count? Honestly it feels dangerous making the drive if I don't chug one.

At the hill I just gulp down water. It's free!


----------



## que (Feb 27, 2011)

IdahoFreshies said:


> I always have a monster in the morning when im heading up to the mountain. I started doing it when i was driving up at 7:30am ish and didnt want to be groggy or tired driving up snowy mountain roads. I do it now even if im not driving. Its just become part of my snowboard routine. Its pretty interesting, after having a monster every snowboard trip (around 30 a winter) for years the monster has become an unconditioned stimulus. When i drink a monster and im not heading up skiing, and get the taste and smell of it, it triggers my memory of the exciting feeling of having all my friends in the car, the memories of driving up snowy roads in the dark, and the unique smell of the Bogus Basin lodge. Thats because i have associated all of those things with the monster for so long, it has been ingrained in my memory.
> 
> 
> but while at the hill i drink plenty of water. dehydration will ruin a great day at the hill


isnt it crazy how smells, tastes and sounds (especially music) can trigger these things. I know I, and i am sure most other people associate certain songs with a period in their life. Not the red blow flow period (hah?), but a time period or certain moments in their lives.


----------



## skycdo (Sep 15, 2011)

IdahoFreshies said:


> I always have a monster in the morning when im heading up to the mountain. I started doing it when i was driving up at 7:30am ish and didnt want to be groggy or tired driving up snowy mountain roads. I do it now even if im not driving. Its just become part of my snowboard routine. Its pretty interesting, after having a monster every snowboard trip (around 30 a winter) for years the monster has become an unconditioned stimulus. When i drink a monster and im not heading up skiing, and get the taste and smell of it, it triggers my memory of the exciting feeling of having all my friends in the car, the memories of driving up snowy roads in the dark, and the unique smell of the Bogus Basin lodge. Thats because i have associated all of those things with the monster for so long, it has been ingrained in my memory.
> 
> 
> but while at the hill i drink plenty of water. dehydration will ruin a great day at the hill


They say smell/taste is the strongest sensory that brings back old memories.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Blue monster is my morning coffee. Then its water the rest of the day. Of I get first chair on a powder day and have to work all night 3-midnightI I will have a second monster.... I'm not a fan of coffee flavor


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

lonerider said:


> Yea... it's called sugar.
> 
> Caffeine is also an addictive drug (relatively mild on the grand scheme of things) but some people do get withdrawal symptoms like headaches and hand tremors if they stop drinking it.


Oh man. I am dealing with caffeine withdrawl right now. It sucks so hard. =[


----------

